
California Lawmakers Vote to Undo N.C.A.A. Amateurism - tempsy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/09/sports/college-athlete-pay-california.html
======
votepaunchy
And let’s also get a bill to prohibit professional sports teams from setting
minimum age limits. Football players are required to wait three years and
basketball players one year before going pro in the US domestic leagues,
losing out on millions of dollars (far more than the existing proposals will
provide).

~~~
joelx
I agree! These limitations on labor are simply abusive to the kids they apply
to and enable a predatory monopoly of old white men (the NCAA and universities
and the coaches) to continue to profit on free labor.

Europe has a more sensible policy it seems... Athletics are attached to cities
not universities and participants are paid.

------
lucasmullens
It passed 72-0? Why only now is this finally happening? People have been
talking about this issue for years, and apparently it's not controversial at
all (in California).

~~~
deogeo
I have a personal rule - never, ever criticize politicians when they do
something right. The last thing I want is for them to think "We _could_ solve
this issue. But then the voters will ask why we didn't do so earlier... better
do nothing and not draw attention to it."

------
djyaz1200
If passed this would immediately give all California schools a big recruiting
advantage. Other states would need to follow suit. It would also set an
interesting precedent if California unanimously resolved this issue that's
been discussed for years. Like emissions regulations before and the GDPR like
law coming in 2020... one could argue California is setting much the
legislative agenda for the country.

~~~
TheAdamist
it's only a big recruiting advantage until the NCAA boots out any
participating CA schools. or makes participating players ineligible to play in
any other state. expect it to be a nasty fight.

~~~
codeddesign
That would be highly unlikely due to the population of CA and hence it’s
overall pull within the NCAA. Not to mention that wouldn’t it be considered
discriminative if there is a law allowing something but then the NCAA says
“”we don’t like that law”? Wouldn’t this be the same as a private university
saying “you aren’t admitted because you are gay”?

~~~
lonelappde
If NCAA exits CA because CA bans the NCAA's behavior, where is the
discrimination?

